# Yellow Belt and on Top of the World!!



## TheOriginalName (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey there one and all.......

Grading was yesterday = and despite the nerves i passed with flying colours!!

So goodbye to the white and hello to the yellow!!

I'm absolutely stoked and pumped to get back in the dojo.

And if you think this sounds like i'm excited you should have seen me yesterday....

Think it - Dream it - Create it - Succeed in it!!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 24, 2007)

_*Congratulation*_ to you, stay on top of the world as long as you can.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 24, 2007)

Congratulations!
:highfive: :cheers: artyon: :cheers: :highfive:
​


----------



## jdinca (Jun 24, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2007)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## Emptyhand (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats !!!  I look forward to that day at some point.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 24, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 24, 2007)

Congratulations! very cool!


----------



## crushing (Jun 24, 2007)

That's great, congratulations!


----------



## Drac (Jun 24, 2007)

Congratulations!!! This is only the beginning...:highfive: :cheers: artyon: :cheers: :highfive:


----------



## Christina05 (Jun 24, 2007)

TheOriginalName said:


> Hey there one and all.......
> 
> Grading was yesterday = and despite the nerves i passed with flying colours!!
> 
> ...




Congrats. And Happy Training


----------



## mjd (Jun 24, 2007)

Good job on the YELLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qi-tah (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrads mate! Isn't it an ace feeling just after you've completed yr grading and you know you've done well... if only it could be bottled! Eu de TheOriginalName perhaps? ;-)


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Jun 25, 2007)

Way to go! I'm a yellow belt as well.


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 26, 2007)

Congrats, I will be testing for my yellow soon and cant wait


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 26, 2007)

That's wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Aug 20, 2007)

Muy bien!


----------



## Yeti (Aug 20, 2007)

Way cool! Congratulations.
:cheers:


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 20, 2007)

way to go, congrats!!!!


----------



## MantisStyle21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats!!!!artyon: I just got mine 2 weeks ago, it's a great feeling, no?


----------



## kosho (Sep 26, 2007)

Great job. I feel that next to Black belt. yellow is the hardest test.
you have no idear what to expect and its a great feeling when you pass.
Kosho


----------



## newGuy12 (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, congratulations.:jediduel:

Our Teacher told me and the other new student that we can test in November sometime.


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats! Keep it up man


----------

